

Sunk: How Hollywood Lost the PR Battle Over SOPA - dm8
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/19/idUS398428468720120119

======
bediger
_Why didn’t anyone call Will Ferrell and Adam McKay to post a hilarious, viral
video that would make the point?_

I dunno, maybe someone tried, but they couldn't convince Ferrell and/or McKay
to do such a self-defeating thing? That is, the article assumes that the MPAA
has it's artists' best interests at heart, when it demonstrably doesn't.

------
jaredsohn
I was hoping for a Lonely Island SOPA/PIPA song ([http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2012/01/the-lonely-i...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2012/01/the-lonely-island-gets-off-its-boat-to-oppose-sopa.ars))

